# Looking fora amateur photography to shoot a proposal in Panama City Flordia!



## gl1043 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

I am new to the forum and I am looking for someone that would be able to help me out with an engagement proposal in panama city flordia 7/15/11 around 7:30. I do not want to have it professionally staged (Photographed) but I would love to hire an amateur or someone that has some experience with a camera to shoot some photos of us. I would have one of my friends take the photos but since we are both from texas and just visiting panama beach I do not have anyone that can take photos. If you are interested or know anyone that is interested please let me know. 

Regards

Gl1043


----------



## terri (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi - I've moved this thread to a more appropriate forum.     Please pay attention where you post such requests (this was in Articles of Interest). 
Thanks!


----------



## Formatted (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't tell if trolling...


----------



## KmH (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think it's a troll.

Actually, I think what was posted is much scarier than trolling.  :er:


----------



## orljustin (Jun 25, 2011)

gl1043 said:


> I am new to the forum and I am looking for someone that would be able to help me out with an engagement proposal in panama city flordia 7/15/11 around 7:30. I do not want to have it professionally staged (Photographed) but I would love to hire an amateur or someone that has some experience with a camera to shoot some photos of us. I would have one of my friends take the photos but since we are both from texas and just visiting panama beach I do not have anyone that can take photos. If you are interested or know anyone that is interested please let me know.



Translation: Who wants to shoot me and my girlfriend/boyfriend for free?


----------



## Paulwil (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to chuckle every time I see someone comment about shoot being used for photography.  I remember when that was the most used phrase.


----------



## Railphotog (Jun 25, 2011)

Where is Flordia?


----------

